# replacement for plastic coupler



## hughbie (Nov 26, 2008)

hey gang.....i just had a customer return the churchill fp that i made for him because the coupler broke.
i know now that they aremaking this kit with a metall coupler.

where can i get a replacement metal coupler so i can get him pen back to him?

thanks for any info

hugh


----------



## Jerryconn (Nov 26, 2008)

Hugh,
That is a Berea Kit, I have asked in the past but they did not have spare parts at the time.  
What have have had to do in the past is buy another kit, rob the coupler and keep the rest for future needs.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Nov 26, 2008)

I would give Berea a call and ask to talk to customer service.  Just tell them what happened and see what they will do for you.


----------



## hughbie (Nov 26, 2008)

i contacted Berea and they told me that they don't replace them but they do have replacements.......for 96 cents a piece


----------



## hilltopper46 (Nov 26, 2008)

Did Berea indicate whether the replacement was the original plastic or the metal?  Just out of curiosity....


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Nov 26, 2008)

They were replacing the plastic ones with metal, last I heard.  I'd call customer service again...


----------



## zig613 (Dec 11, 2008)

I was able to get three replacement couplers from Berea with assistance of another seller.  They were the metal couplers.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Dec 15, 2008)

Can someone send me the info for who to contact, or better yet, post it here.  I have two pens in my collection that need replacement. And a VERY good friend just let me know tonight that the birthday gift of an El-Grande FP broke a second time.  I am out of spare parts!  

Thanks, and if you could.... PM me here so I don't forget about it!  ;-)


----------



## hughbie (Dec 23, 2008)

i don't have a contact.....i went through email.....sorry


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks, I did get in contact with them by e-mail and will call on Monday to order them. 
 I will say, I was a little taken a back with the reply to my e-mail. I thanked them for fixing the problem with the breaking couplers that have plagued this kit and making the metal couplers. 

The first post you see is the newest one sent to me with the older below it. Its very odd that I am first told they personally tested kits and found no problems. Then in the next e-mail I am told that they can only base it on the fact that they have only received a few calls about having a problem.  Sigh~ at least it appears the problem is fixed with them sending the new couplers with the kits.  Can anyone confirm that this is the case and the new kits are coming in with the metal coupler?

Sure would be nice to see how many of us here only on IAP have ever called or sent an e-mail about the breakage. (I guess it was only few calls though) 


*Hi Lee,
With only a few phone calls on this issue we can only base it off of that.
Not everyone on the forum notified us of the problem or even sent in a product for us to examine.
But as you said no the less.
Sterling is .57 each
Gold/HP is .47 each
TG is .96 each
Thank you
Joe *

_
Hmmm, well every one I have made all broke in the same place along 
 with a huge amount of pens made by the guys at IAP so there does seem 
 to be an issue with the plastic, but nether the less...

 To be on the safe side, can you give me a price for two silver coupler
and two gold couplers (I forget the exact plating that was used)

 My shipping address would be:
(Deleted)_

*Lee,
 There are no issues with these kits. We have tested a number of kits 
 and have not found any problems.
 The new metal coupler has been added to the kits along with the delrin 
 coupler for the customer to use which ever one they would like.
 We do sell the metal couplers,price depends on the plating of the kit.
 If you let me know the plating you need I can quote you a price.
 Thank you
 Joe*


----------



## jjudge (Jan 27, 2009)

So -- where is the contact or link for replacement Churchill nib couplers?
As you can guess, I am also getting returns on these because of breakage.

edit: Doh!   Found:  beartoothwoods.com search 'coupler' 
They come in various platings, small prices.


-- joe


----------



## hughbie (Jan 27, 2009)

beartooth woods.....you can't go wrong with them......


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 31, 2009)

I have to say though.... The most expensive ti-gold one straight from Berea is only .97   Look at my post above, I listed the prices.  Beartooth is a reseller so he has a mark-up, but that is 100% higher than Berea direct.

Berea=> $0.97
BTW =>  $2.00

Can't go too wrong with Berea either.


----------

